
Man with a Collection of Tattooed Human Skin (2019) - zubi
https://www.artfido.com/man-creates-the-largest-collection-of-tattooed-human-skin-in-the-world/
======
tomcam
eBay initially did not prohibit the sale of human remains. I've often wondered
what precipitated the change of policy.

